# Hello form Slovenia!!!



## Golden Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi... I'm new here... I come from Slovenia and I love horses... I have one horse, but I want one more... I want Oldenburg. I ride Western and I want some day training it. So i'm sorry for all incoret verbs, becouse I'm not so good at English writeing....

Bye for now!!!! Love ya!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!
My grandparents come to the U.S. from Slovenia and I grew up in a Solvenian/Croatian/Polish neighborhood.
It's a beautiful country, though sadly I don't speak the language.


----------



## Golden Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice... It's great to find someon who was in my country.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Welcome to the forum.
Love your horse.
Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  I think you do very well with English. I had no problem understanding you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Ah, you'll do fine, so far you seem pretty clear to me! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina! Pretty horse! Hope you enjoy The Horse Forum!


----------



## Golden Girl (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks all!!!


----------



## Kis Vihar (Jun 29, 2009)

Zdravo!  (Which I hope is 'hello' in your language!)

You are our neighbour! Where abouts in Slovenia do you live? I have an English friend in Slovenia. 

Your English is fine, I understand you.


----------



## mat (Jul 10, 2009)

Živijo! jaz sem tudi iz Slovenije. Iz kje točno si?
HI! I come from Slovenia too. Where exactly do you live?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! I love oldenburg horses, they are so gorgeous. I think your english is fine, I understood you perfectly.


----------

